# Damn! ForemanRules averages 40 posts a day!



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

I average less 14, but if Foreman keeps this up, all types of records will be broken.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 8, 2005)

lol, that is awsome.


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

He hasnt been here for 2 months and already have more than 2000 posts!


----------



## GSXR750 (Jul 8, 2005)

I wonder how he manages to train that 84 inch chest and keep an avg. 40 posts/day?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I average less 14, but if Foreman keeps this up, all types of records will be broken.


 
So What?


----------



## maniclion (Jul 8, 2005)

At this rate he'll reach David status in 1.5 years, he'd better step it up cause david is still posting almost daily.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 8, 2005)

> He hasnt been here for 2 months and already have more than 2000 posts!



you've been here for 3 months and you're at 1,130. So what's your point?


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 8, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> At this rate he'll reach David status in 1.5 years, he'd better step it up cause david is still posting almost daily.


DAVID hmmm so he is the guy to beat? tell uss who is he? and how many has he got now?


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> DAVID hmmm so he is the guy to beat? tell uss who is he? and how many has he got now?


I think he is around 27,000...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I think he is around 27,000...


ok if whe start a new topic and make about 10 per min. thats 600 a hour thats 15.000 per day if whe keep that up for two we will beat him!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2005)

I've seen the post whores come and go.. This one will be gone in a couple of months.. David is still the man


----------



## Jenny (Jul 8, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> ok if whe start a new topic and make about 10 per min. thats 600 a hour thats 15.000 per day if whe keep that up for two we will beat him!



Dude, you've got 36 posts


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> I've seen the post whores come and go.. This one will be gone in a couple of months.. David is still the man


I expect to be banned in the next 3 to 4 weeks....but barring that  
David is the man, I doubt anyone can post as much as him over that amount of time.


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> David is the man, I doubt anyone can post as much as him over that amount of time.


Shit Foreman, u just dont know how crazy I am!


----------



## god hand (Jul 8, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you've been here for 3 months and you're at 1,130. So what's your point?


My point is you bloody anus is that he averages 3x more than me a day and almost 7x more than you!(I know u hate when I do this)


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Shit Foreman, u just dont know how crazy I am!


----------



## irontime (Jul 8, 2005)

Foreman is a fucking rookie compared to David, I remember logging on one time and seeing that David posted 120 times in the last 24 hours


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Foreman is a fucking rookie compared to David, I remember logging on one time and seeing that David posted 120 times in the last 24 hours


I think the 24 hour record is 1000 posts


----------



## irontime (Jul 8, 2005)

Who the hell did that?


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Who the hell did that?


There is a thread about it I read, I can't remember where....I doubt it could be done.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Who the hell did that?


Me


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 8, 2005)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25992

Though Rockgazer did set out to beat the record and now she's the champion!


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Me


Where is the thread?


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

GSXR750 said:
			
		

> I wonder how he manages to train that 84 inch chest and keep an avg. 40 posts/day?


----------



## GFR (Jul 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25992
> 
> Though Rockgazer did set out to beat the record and now she's the champion!


I'm way too lazy to even try to get to 200.
1016 good job RG


----------



## irontime (Jul 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm way too lazy to even try to get to 200.
> 1016 good job RG


Sorry RG, I'm not going to say good job. I may tell you to get a life, but that's about it.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Dude, you've got 36 posts


Bitch, you've got 6,628 post and you ain't making 29!


----------



## musclepump (Jul 9, 2005)

oh boy... no good can come of this...


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Bitch, you've got 6,628 post and you ain't making 29!


Hello Unit, can you refrain from the name calling. Jenny is a sweetheart whose loved on this board if she said something you don't like you can answer her without calling her a bitch. Try to sound intelligent.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> oh boy... no good can come of this...


I was never this bad.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 9, 2005)

*You are all my Bitches.*


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Hello Unit, can you refrain from the name calling. Jenny is a sweetheart whose loved on this board if she said something you don't like you can answer her without calling her a bitch. Try to sound intelligent.


If she was such u sweetheart i would not call her a MOTHERFUCKING BITCH, no then i would just respond nicely to what she has to say.
I thought about what I was gonna say to jenny(    ) and I had written a long text in which I explained that I just joined and do not have the opportunity to be at 27.000 posts yet. and that the idea was just a joke, but then I thought maybe i should respond in the same way she did: a not so nice way indeed.
Now if i offended anyone BUT jenny then I apologize for that.


----------



## god hand (Jul 9, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> *You are all my Bitches.*



Why slickrick?


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If she was such u sweetheart i would not call her a MOTHERFUCKING BITCH, no then i would just respond nicely to what she has to say.
> I thought about what I was gonna say to jenny(    ) and I had written a long text in which I explained that I just joined and do not have the opportunity to be at 27.000 posts yet. and that the idea was just a joke, but then I thought maybe i should respond in the same way she did: a not so nice way indeed.
> Now if i offended anyone BUT jenny then I apologize for that.


You offended me. I don't think she was trying to be nasty to you she was just having fun since it was a fun thread. Really, you should apologize to her. It was uncalled for.

And why do you have "Ronnie C Rules" but a pic of Bob as your Avi?


----------



## Nick+ (Jul 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You offended me. I don't think she was trying to be nasty to you she was just having fun since it was a fun thread. Really, you should apologize to her. It was uncalled for.
> 
> And why do you have "Ronnie C Rules" but a pic of Bob as your Avi?



"but a pic of Bob as your Avi?"

Who is Bob?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Nick+ said:
			
		

> "but a pic of Bob as your Avi?"
> 
> Who is Bob?


Bob Ch.....he is another bodybuilder.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=25992
> 
> Though Rockgazer did set out to beat the record and now she's the champion!


retired champion, it was a fun evening thanks to Vanity but i'll never try it again. we did it in the penisgame thread minO started, which then became an art gallery of sorts and has been sadly neglected lately. i might go up against rocco posting but if he wants to arm wrestle i'm outta here...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> You offended me. I don't think she was trying to be nasty to you she was just having fun since it was a fun thread. Really, you should apologize to her. It was uncalled for.
> 
> And why do you have "Ronnie C Rules" but a pic of Bob as your Avi?


I understand what you are saying but why would that offend you?
And I want to wait for her to respond because the message whas for her.
Oh and I do not think I can post with Ronnie's avatar pic. because He is just to good for me to use the picture, and no Bob is not!


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT........Jenny didn't deserve that, what exactly did you read in her post???   I just don't see anything there that was intended as an insult to you at all. Its ok I get on here too when I'm drunk and haven't taken my meds....just say "sorry" and be done with it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> THEUNIT........Jenny didn't deserve that, what exactly did you read in her post???   I just don't see anything there that was intended as an insult to you at all. Its ok I get on here too when I'm drunk and haven't taken my meds....just say "sorry" and be done with it.


What kind of meds?  If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Sorry RG, I'm not going to say good job. I may tell you to get a life, but that's about it.


it was a fun night, the game was really cool ...   n don't take that tone with me mister or i'll yank off a testicle, i hear it can be done  my post average must be way down since then, especially lately.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> don't take that tone with me mister or i'll yank off a testicle, .



Or the whole thing.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

What's that for?


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> What's that for?


Haven't you figured out yet that everything I say is a lie.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Haven't you figured out yet that everything I say is a lie.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> THEUNIT........Jenny didn't deserve that, what exactly did you read in her post???   I just don't see anything there that was intended as an insult to you at all. Its ok I get on here too when I'm drunk and haven't taken my meds....just say "sorry" and be done with it.



Hey man, you are one of the few I respect here man you make some good posts. but still no respect for you to man, I mean just because we have not been her for 4 years does not mean we are any less that Jenny, David or any of these people. I do believe in respect for people who have been here a little longer than us but I just don't want them to think that they can just fuck with us like that man, that just ain't right.
And on the Sorry, I said before I want to wait for youknowwho to respond, I don't say I will say it but maybe after we talk to each other, that may be different.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

But the point is you don't call anyone a Bitch, you can insult someone with calling them names.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> But the point is you don't call anyone a Bitch, you can insult someone with calling them names.


Or as she has proven today you can olso insult them by saying it the way she did, to me it would not have made a diff. if she said dude or bitch.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

Trust me she is cool, I can send you a list of all the assholes here....I'm near the top of that list


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2005)

jenny is never mean to people i think she meant it as a joke n did not intend to offend you. i've never seen her be rude to anyone.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Trust me she is cool, I can send you a list of all the assholes here....I'm near the top of that list


Hay man listen, I does not look that cool to me.
I only see what she says to me today and I called it as I saw it.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

So would you like to meet her after school in the school yard to fist fight? 
My money is on Jenny.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

I give up


----------



## maniclion (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Bitch, you've got 6,628 post and you ain't making 29!


You are heading in the absolute wrong direction around here guy.  I don't get why this mock gangsta thug attitude appeals to European kids and then their emulation comes off as a complete caricature.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I understand what you are saying but why would that offend you?
> And I want to wait for her to respond because the message whas for her.
> Oh and I do not think I can post with Ronnie's avatar pic. because He is just to good for me to use the picture, and no Bob is not!


I'm offended because I consider her a friend here and I don't appreciate someone treating her like crap here for no reason. You completely took what she said the wrong way.

And Bob is better than Ronnie in a million ways.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Y I don't get why this mock gangsta thug attitude appeals to European kids and then their emulation comes off as a complete caricature.


It's so sad..........


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You are heading in the absolute wrong direction around here guy.  I don't get why this mock gangsta thug attitude appeals to European kids and then their emulation comes off as a complete caricature.


I am not even gonna go there with you after al the crazy shit i've seen you post. you just not right man.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm offended because I consider her a friend here and I don't appreciate someone treating her like crap here for no reason. You completely took what she said the wrong way.
> 
> And Bob is better than Ronnie in a million ways.


Thats sad man I thought you where doing it for the forum, but no.
That also explains the fact that you completely ignored her starting this off first.
I was not talking to her at all, and she had to open her mouth, and I just responded in the same way. I mean it's not like I know her, if that was the case, It would be diff. but it it's not.
Oh and Bob better, that's just f*ckt up man, that ain't right, how can you post here and than say bob is better, man even bob would say Coleman is better!
Shit came a long way, and then your gonna say something like that, sad shit man.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## SuperFlex (Jul 9, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> I average less 14, but if Foreman keeps this up, all types of records will be broken.


I for one am excited that he post so much! I've learned so much...


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Thats sad man I thought you where doing it for the forum, but no.
> That also explains the fact that you completely ignored her starting this off first.
> I was not talking to her at all, and she had to open her mouth, and I just responded in the same way. I mean it's not like I know her, if that was the case, It would be diff. but it it's not.
> Oh and Bob better, that's just f*ckt up man, that ain't right, how can you post here and than say bob is better, man even bob would say Coleman is better!
> Shit came a long way, and then your gonna say something like that, sad shit man.


Listen buddy, I'm not going to keep arguing with you because your obviously missing the boat. She was KIDDING with you. That's what the smiley is for. That's how we relate to each other on the board. Your taking it the WRONG way. 

And Ronnie looks like a big pile of crap and is about as intelligent as my thumbnail. He's big, but no...IMO he doesn't look good.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> He's big, but no...IMO he doesn't look good.


And he can't run worth a damn in Flippers on the beach either!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> And he can't run worth a damn in Flippers on the beach either!


   So true.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

They look better.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

The guy on the right is so ripped he almost looks like he's wearing an inflatable muscle suit


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Thats Serge, a great old time body builder.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

They're both wearing inflatable muscle suits.
 Anyone have a pin?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Bitch, you've got 6,628 post and you ain't making 29!



Listen up you little fucking cunt. Watch your mouth when you speak to people, especially when they are nice people, comprende you fucking walking terd? If you dont understand it, you retarded man pleasing fuck wad, then I'll be happy to repeat it for you.

You don't have enough posts around here to be annoying people that actually contribute. So until you do, shut your man pleasing mouth you piece of shit. If you don't understand that, I can break it down and your Mom can breast feed it to you, fuck hole. The only unit you deal with is the one that gets stuck in your ass. If its XXL, thats fine, but keep your homoerotic stories for the gay boards or your boyfriends.

For fucks sake, you give some neanderthals some stones to make a sea wall and teach them to speak English and they think they're fucking gods gift to mankind. Whata fuckin joke you are. Even worse is that you probably aren't even Dutch and you're making them look stupid with your idiotic postings.

There should be some kind of intelligence test required to gain access to the internet so we don't have to listen to retarded assholes say stupid shit all day long. They allow Euthanasia over there don't they? Can you do us all a favor and stick a muffler in your mouth or something?

As to Jenny's posting, I'm pretty sure that well before your dumb ass is done saying stupid shit like "you've got 6,628 post and you ain't making 29", that she will actually have made 6629. Cunt wad


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Ouch.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Trust me she is cool, I can send you a list of all the assholes here....I'm near the top of that list



Saay, where do I stand on that list Foreman?


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Oh I like that.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Unit,

 You are on your way to getting banned buddy.  Your dialect is completely out of line and not appreciated here.





			
				THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If she was such u sweetheart i would not call her a MOTHERFUCKING BITCH, no then i would just respond nicely to what she has to say.
> I thought about what I was gonna say to jenny(   ) and I had written a long text in which I explained that I just joined and do not have the opportunity to be at 27.000 posts yet. and that the idea was just a joke, but then I thought maybe i should respond in the same way she did: a not so nice way indeed.
> Now if i offended anyone BUT jenny then I apologize for that.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Well spoken Eggs...  These are some carefully chosen and well deserving words that are best suited for the Unit after his behavior here today.  Very nice Eggs indeed 



			
				Eggs said:
			
		

> Listen up you *little fucking cunt*. Watch your mouth when you speak to people, especially when they are nice people, comprende you fucking walking terd? If you dont understand it, you *retarded man pleasing fuck wad*, then I'll be happy to repeat it for you.
> 
> You don't have enough posts around here to be annoying people that actually contribute. So until you do, shut your man pleasing mouth you *piece of shit*. If you don't understand that, I can break it down and your Mom can *breast feed it to you,* *fuck hole*. The only unit you deal with is the one that gets stuck in your ass. If its XXL, thats fine, but keep your homoerotic stories for the gay boards or your boyfriends.
> 
> ...


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

I love my kitty.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

I just went back and read her post and I see nothing wrong with what she posted, there was no need to call her a bitch at all.
It looks like it's open season on you buddy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


Awwwwww


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

Heh, somebodies trying to get on Wits good side 

I'm a pretty big fan of dugs... good fun. Have a couple of puppies around the house too, and I liked them until last night when I was laying down in the living room and they chewed my cell phone antenna while I took a nap. Now they're on the shit list 

I'm not sure what that means, because they still get fed, walked and snuggled with. But regardless, they're there


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

I love you all.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

I think Foremans gotten into the Popey fields again 

Heh, those are cute bears, I wonder where they sell them. I think that http://www.buildabear.com has some cute bears.

Ah well *turns up the James Taylor and goes to get some dinner*


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I love you all.


Homo


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I think Foremans gotten into the Popey fields again


He is on medication.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Homo


I forgive you and love you min0.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 9, 2005)

you all need to go outside. Fighting like little school girls over a couple cuss words and "i'm gonna get more posts than you" is so the 90's. Grow up all of you, grown adults should know better.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)




----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

Ahhhhh that's so sweet!

It's also refreshing to see pictures of a dog that doesn't involve me getting tooled in the arse by a gender/species-confused deer!


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you all need to go outside. Fighting like little school girls over a couple cuss words and "i'm gonna get more posts than you" is so the 90's. Grow up all of you, grown adults should know better.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh that's so sweet!
> 
> It's also refreshing to see pictures of a dog that doesn't involve me getting tooled in the arse by a gender/species-confused deer!


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


That clip is just wonderful....


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Screw the dog pictures....now this is what I'm talking about 




			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey I just said screw the dog pictures..... and I'm a dog   Whoops!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Translation==You want to screw a dog?


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

You have that translation backwards MinO...
  It goes this way...

  Translation = Dog wants to screw girl representing that picture you posted. 



			
				min0 lee said:
			
		

> Translation==You want to screw a dog?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> You have that translation backwards MinO...
> It goes this way...
> 
> Translation = Dog wants to screw girl representing that picture you posted.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

..


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

Doggy Style, no less


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 9, 2005)

FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!

What's the big deal here?
This is an internet forum, don't forget...
Why would everyone get so upset over something so stupid?
If Jenny was being a bitch and he called it out, so what?

Eggs, that was a very immature reply.

How can you expect someone to be sensible, whilst you act like you did?
Think about it people.
Responding negatively to something negative isn't going to help anything.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!
> 
> What's the big deal here?
> This is an internet forum, don't forget...
> ...


Great post, we all need to be positive, and serous all the time, this is a forum to help each other and we should only talk about bodybuilding topics and positive things.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!
> 
> What's the big deal here?
> This is an internet forum, don't forget...
> ...


Jenny wasn't being a bitch.



			
				myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!


and I suppose you think *THIS* is a responsible and positive response?


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Great post, we all need to be positive, and serous all the time, this is a forum to help each other and we should only talk about bodybuilding topics and positive things.


and puppies.  don't forget puppies.....  Oh, and boobies too.  but only nice boobies.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!
> 
> What's the big deal here?
> This is an internet forum, don't forget...
> ...



Get off your mom already dumb ass.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Jenny wasn't being a bitch.
> 
> and I suppose you think *THIS* is a responsible and positive response?


The voice of reason.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Great post, we all need to be positive, and serous all the time, this is a forum to help each other and we should only talk about bodybuilding topics and positive things.



Yeah, and we all need to post about Arnold at least once a day!

Umm, and sometimes about Ronnie too, even though he is pregnant now


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Responding negatively to something negative isn't going to help anything.


 Sure it does!  It makes you feel one hell of a lot better to get it out


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yeah, and we all need to post about Arnold at least once a day!
> 
> Umm, and sometimes about Ronnie too, even though he is pregnant now


Thats a great idea, good post Eggs.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

Heh, dont mind myCats guys... he's the head of the mental midgets association of Midland America.

MMAMA! for short


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Doggy Style, no less


 No doubt Wit


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 9, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Heh, dont mind myCats guys... he's the head of the mental midgets association of Midland America.
> 
> MMAMA! for short


You sure it's not spelled NAMBLA?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thats a great idea, good post Eggs.



First Arnold getting pregnant, and now this... I think its an Mr. Olympia thing. Atleast with Arnold it wasn't physically permanent, though he will have to deal with the shame of the movie for perhaps eternity.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

I thought he called it MOMMA


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You sure it's not spelled NAMBLA?



From what I know he's not the head, just a willing participant. Do we need to send you a congratz for your new position there myCats or is that just rumor?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 9, 2005)

i've been here a long damn time n like i said i've never seen jenny be rude once to anyone, what makes you so special that she'd pick you to suddenly act out of character with? you have made yourself look like a midget with a napoleon complex attacking her and then by not listening to people who actually know what people are like here, great job. you lost friends here today.

now for my 2 required posts

arnold is the man then, now, always.

ronnie is either a water retaining sea cow or actually is pregnant.


----------



## Randy (Jul 9, 2005)

Sea Cow....   I kinda like that term


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jul 9, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> and I suppose you think *THIS* is a responsible and positive response?



*Wit*master? Is that why you fail to see the sarcasm?

Okay.

Wow eggs you hurt my e-feelings, I'm going to go cry now   


Don't get so mad man, just because your slut is a mean old bitch, doesn't mean you have to be mean too.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> *Wit*master? Is that why you fail to see the sarcasm?
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...



Wow, you kiss your Mom with that Mouth? I'm telling you, kids talk big when they are on the internet dont they?  You're a big e-man. 

Nah, who are we kidding, you're a fucking loser.

Plus, instead of manning up when everybody pointed out what a dumb ass you were, you continued to make yourself look even more the idiot by pointing our your lame attempt at sarcasm. Tell you what, when Texas has more than steers and queers, you give us a call, okay? Because they obviously aren't putting out any intellectual heavy-weights down there these days.

Haha, you've always been such a loser since you've been posting on the board, I can hardly stand talking to you


----------



## Eggs (Jul 9, 2005)

btw myCat, when you have actual people that care about you, and not just your ugly cat and dog... then you come on back here and talk with us some more.

In the mean time, tell your whore mother I said hello


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!
> 
> What's the big deal here?
> This is an internet forum, don't forget...
> ...


Yes 90% of the dames on this site is female dogs. And if u got a problem with what I sad, go fuck yourself.....twice.


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Tell you what, when Texas has more than steers and queers, you give us a call, okay? Because they obviously aren't putting out any intellectual heavy-weights down there these days.


Bitch dont talk bad about Texas! I'll pay some Mexican Aliens to kick your ass and dump yo body all for 20 bucks! All for an dollar an hour.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> *Wit*master? Is that why you fail to see the sarcasm?


Actually, it was your LACK of sarcasm that caused me to fail to see the sarcasm.


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Bitch dont talk bad about Texas! I'll pay some Mexican Aliens to kick your ass and dump yo body all for 20 bucks! All for an dollar an hour.



I was in Dallas for 4 days last week.  I don't know how you guys can take that humidity...I was sweating my balls off


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes 90% of the dames on this site is female dogs. And if u got a problem with what I sad, go fuck yourself.....twice.


 God Hand,

   Why do you have to instigate matters? 
   Yes people say this is just the internet, therefore anything goes.
 But in this forum it is more like a close knit community of people that are here to motivate each other in their body building goals. There are many here that have been friends for a long time and have respect for one another. I know that is hard for some people to understand. But that said.....when a newbie clown comes in and flat out disrepects one of our family here for no reason, then people get upset and react. Especially when that person is a young lady. And naturally EGGS is going to react, it's his girlfriend who was being insulted.  Wouldn't you bozos?

 Now as far as Eggs comment about Texas. You know he wasn't directing that toward the state as a whole. Well, maybe you don't. But when people are passing words, sometimes as you know some things are set in the wrong context.. So just relax God hand, sit down in your chair and have a beer.   

  p.s.  I don't mind Texas hospitality, and their meat, but the weather sucks ass.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I was in Dallas for 4 days last week. I don't know how you guys can take that humidity...I was sweating my balls off


 I hear ya Lam... I was there on business once and it was like 110 degrees with the humidity level as high as the moon.   You take a shower, and 2 seconds later you feel sticky.  Man.... I will never trade California's weather.

 The thing I liked about Texas though was the food...  Steak Steak Steak everywhere you turn around   Those armidillos are some pretty ugly ass creatures though


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes 90% of the dames on this site is female dogs. And if u got a problem with what I sad, go fuck yourself.....twice.


Wow you can say shit like that and they want to ban me  Life just ain't fair.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

You seem alright Foreman....  A pain in the ass, but alright    
 But we can all be pain in the asses from time to time.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Yes 90% of the dames on this site is female dogs. And if u got a problem with what I sad, go fuck yourself.....twice.



I find it interesting that the guys going around calling females bitches are just kids, that may be because they have a deep hatred to wards  a female close to their life....it could be a girlfriend who laughed at the boys impotence or it could mean his mother was a drunken whore....who knows these boys could have been forced to dress like a little girl by their older sister and he was traumatized by it.

Bitch is a ugly word to call a person.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> God Hand,
> Now as far as Eggs comment about Texas. You know he wasn't directing that toward the state as a whole. Well, maybe you don't. But when people are passing words, sometimes as you know some things are set in the wrong context.. So just relax God hand, sit down in your chair and have a beer.
> 
> p.s.  I don't mind Texas hospitality, and their meat, but the weather sucks ass.



Nah, I dont have any problems with Texas... I lived there for a couple years and alot of my relatives live there. But thats not what the comments were about, they were really about me being a nasty jerk, in which case, all is fair in love and war 

So no, I dont actually dislike Texas. But its sure fun to poke fun at people because of the state they live in 

Hey, if you got some guys coming up at $1 a hour, plz have them help me out with the gardening first.. bloody flower gardens are taking forever to take care of this year


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Bitch is a ugly word to call a person.



I agree, which is one of the reasons I reacted the way I did. Its not something you should call somebody that you don't know, especially when what they said quite harmless.

Good posting though Mino!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

omg, I can't believe I missed all of this  You were having all the fun without me..

You guys are right, I am a slut.. A damn dirty one too  Except Eggs is the only one who gets to enjoy it 

Eggs, it's okay, no need to defend me anymore.. They're just a little pissed off at girls in general since they keep getting rejected


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that the guys going around calling females bitches are just kids, that may be because they have a deep hatred to wards  a female close to their life....it could be a girlfriend who laughed at the boys impotence or it could mean his mother was a drunken whore....who knows these boys could have been forced to dress like a little girl by their older sister and he was traumatized by it.
> 
> Bitch is a ugly word to call a person.



Great post mino


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I find it interesting that the guys going around calling females bitches are just kids, that may be because they have a deep hatred to wards  a female close to their life....it could be a girlfriend who laughed at the boys impotence or it could mean his mother was a drunken whore....who knows these boys could have been forced to dress like a little girl by their older sister and he was traumatized by it.
> 
> Bitch is a ugly word to call a person.


Guys do not just call females bitches, WE CALL EVERYTHING BITCHES  MALES, FEMALES, ANIMALS,CARS, BUSES, you name it! And why do a lot of people my age call females bitches? 1. Music of course. 2. Some like being called a bitch (trust me) 3. MOST OF THEM ARE A DUMB STUPID BITCH!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> If she was such u sweetheart i would not call her a MOTHERFUCKING BITCH, no then i would just respond nicely to what she has to say.
> I thought about what I was gonna say to jenny(    ) and I had written a long text in which I explained that I just joined and do not have the opportunity to be at 27.000 posts yet. and that the idea was just a joke, but then I thought maybe i should respond in the same way she did: a not so nice way indeed.
> Now if i offended anyone BUT jenny then I apologize for that.



 Wow! You've sure got a way with words   

I'm sorry I offended you with that little post I did, I didn't realise you were so easily offended  ¨


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 10, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> MOST OF THEM ARE A DUMB STUPID BITCH!


How's your sex life


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I was in Dallas for 4 days last week.  I don't know how you guys can take that humidity...I was sweating my balls off


Yes it is hot than a bitch in the summer (see how I just called the weather a bitch?) The hottest its then got since I been here is 113! Thank God for trees and umbrellas!


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> How's your sex life


Since most of them them is a dumb stupid bitch, is pretty easy.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

So what do you call your male lovers?


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> So what do you call your male lovers?


lol


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> So what do you call your male lovers?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Listen up you little fucking cunt. Watch your mouth when you speak to people, especially when they are nice people, comprende you fucking walking terd? If you dont understand it, you retarded man pleasing fuck wad, then I'll be happy to repeat it for you.
> 
> You don't have enough posts around here to be annoying people that actually contribute. So until you do, shut your man pleasing mouth you piece of shit. If you don't understand that, I can break it down and your Mom can breast feed it to you, fuck hole. The only unit you deal with is the one that gets stuck in your ass. If its XXL, thats fine, but keep your homoerotic stories for the gay boards or your boyfriends.
> 
> ...



Now you had your fun here, but like I said before I was waiting for jenny to react, now that she did I was able to see her for what she truwely is, but if you where able to read, you would have waited for jenny to, instead of going of like that and just proving again that you have nothing to say and try to take care of somebody who obviously does not want or needs that.
Get over it man, it's sad to see that you can not act like an adult and let her stand up for her self, now I don't know what you do when your at home, but JENNY, I do think it's not right to be dating a kid, I would leave him if I was you, he's a buster, and obviously to young for anyone to date.

Now I very much appreciate this forum and most of the people on it, but how can YOU, yeah YOU M*therf*cking Egg-less B*tch talk about talking shit on this forum, and then write something like this     
Now when you do grow up(       ) You will be able to see this for what it truly was(if where all still working on computers by then) and that you reacted like a LITTLE B*TCH.
And talking about someone's mother that's just taking it to the next level, and we can't do that here, so that's not going to happen, and you knew that, So that's just more bullshit from you.
Now I can now talk about your mother who fingered you just yesterday, or how you do your sister, and she don't even feel your jemmy.
Or your SHEMALE grandmother with her dick, that's bigger then your 1 inch cock! Or the fact that your talking about Coleman while You look like a fat little bastard with some serious Issues.
Now on the dutch part: Als ik je gore moeder nog een keer neuk dan heb ik de nationale-hoerentest voor de 3863e keer genomen, en ik heb het nu alleen over je moeder dikke zus-neukende flikker-pijpslet.
Oh and don't try to get the intelligence test on the site because how are YOU gonna post then? are you even long enough to reach the computer?
Oh wait your probably on someone's c*ck again, Yeah then you might reach it, keep trying.
Oh and she was on-and-off before you finished writing this:
As to Jenny's posting, I'm pretty sure that well before your dumb ass is done saying stupid shit like "you've got 6,628 post and you ain't making 29", that she will actually have made 6629. Cunt wad


----------



## GFR (Jul 10, 2005)

My brain hurts.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> , SHEMALE grandmother with her dick, that's bigger then your 1 inch cock! :


Grandmother???


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Now you had your fun here, but like I said before I was waiting for jenny to react, now that she did I was able to see her for what she truwely is, but if you where able to read, you would have waited for jenny to, instead of going of like that and just proving again that you have nothing to say and try to take care of somebody who obviously does not want or needs that.
> Get over it man, it's sad to see that you can not act like an adult and let her stand up for her self, now I don't know what you do when your at home, but JENNY, I do think it's not right to be dating a kid, I would leave him if I was you, he's a buster, and obviously to young for anyone to date.
> 
> Now I very much appreciate this forum and most of the people on it, but how can YOU, yeah YOU M*therf*cking Egg-less B*tch talk about talking shit on this forum, and then write something like this
> ...


Dear lord I think he's worse than me!


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Now on the dutch part: Als ik je gore moder nog een keer neuk dan hep ik de nationale-hoerentest voor de 3863e keer genomen, en ik heb het nu alleen over je moeder dikke sus-neukende flikker-pijpslet.


 is this a recipie for dutch egg-nog or something?


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

3 "Things'
1) Sorry bro I live in mexico and the price is now about $3 an hour. So you'll have to reach a little deeper into the pockets. How will I survive. 

2) This thread is exciting. I'm wondering if it would get better if I got drunk today. Lets all have some tequila and then post some more and see what happens. 

3) He is to be referred as Dr. foreman or Dr. E. He has his Doctorine now and we should all show him the respect he deserves

Thank you Dr. Foreman for being such a great influence to all ythe young lads on this board and may the Doctor heavens be with you at all times

(P)LENTY (T)OUGH !




			
				god hand said:
			
		

> Bitch dont talk bad about Texas! I'll pay some Mexican Aliens to kick your ass and dump yo body all for 20 bucks! All for an dollar an hour.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Aardig ben, is zij koel.


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Now you had your fun here, but like I said before I was waiting for jenny to react, now that she did I was able to see her for what she truwely is, but if you where able to read, you would have waited for jenny to, instead of going of like that and just proving again that you have nothing to say and try to take care of somebody who obviously does not want or needs that.
> Get over it man, it's sad to see that you can not act like an adult and let her stand up for her self, now I don't know what you do when your at home, but JENNY, I do think it's not right to be dating a kid, I would leave him if I was you, he's a buster, and obviously to young for anyone to date.
> 
> Now I very much appreciate this forum and most of the people on it, but how can YOU, yeah YOU M*therf*cking Egg-less B*tch talk about talking shit on this forum, and then write something like this
> ...



 

My brain hurts too..


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Jenny.  I'll be your Personal Bodyguard if you want one Darling.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aardig ben, is zij koel.


Zij is al cool.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Groot


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Groot


Wat is groot?(ik snap wat je zegt, ik bedoel wat is er zo groot?)


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Ik bedoelde thats goed


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

Det finns en hel del galna typer här


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> FUCK YOU JENNY AND FUCK YOU EGGS!!!!
> 
> What's the big deal here?
> This is an internet forum, don't forget...
> ...


Yeah man, It's to bad he did not react to this the way he was supposed to.
because this should have bin a moment of reasoning for MCMUFFIN.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Jag lik varelse en galning


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Det finns en hel del galna typer här


Haha jajamän!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Hej Jenny, varför är Eggs ett arsel?


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

You speak swedish too?  Man, there goes my secret language


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs är göra sval , han er rättvis beskyddande hans flicka


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Eggs är göra sval , han er rättvis beskyddande hans flicka


är detta de bäst vis?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs  älskar  Jenny


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

I hope I said that right.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I hope I said that right.


Yeah, only he's called mcmuffin.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Dock, Den är inte hygglig.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Jag lik varelse en galning


 Yeah!  What MinO said


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Jag lik varelse en galning


It means I like being a lunatic


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah!  What MinO said


Well that he looks like a crazy bitch. Thats ruffly translated.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> It means I like being a lunatic


Oh realy I must have got that wrong.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Me a bitch?


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

I think I would rather have MinO translate it.


----------



## god hand (Jul 10, 2005)

Why in tha hell do all the threads I make go haywire?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think I would rather have MinO translate it.


Cool, I understand, just don't let it go to your head.(            )


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Dock, Den är inte hygglig.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think I would rather have MinO translate it.


Cool, I understand, just don't let it go to your head.(            )


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

What happened here. I guees I could start a thread in spanish or something. Get a grip on yourselves and speak ENGLISH.......Otherwise I will get out a little doll and start pushing little pins in it.


----------



## chiquita6683 (Jul 10, 2005)

Maybe I should start posting again???  but i dont even think you guys remember me....


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Cool, I understand, just don't let it go to your head.(            )


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

chiquita6683 said:
			
		

> Maybe I should start posting again???  but i dont even think you guys remember me....


 Chiquita,

 You pick this thread to start posting


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

What's that Unit, you been saving a picture of your boyfriend. 
 It's ok ... you can come out of the closet... But don't try to shift your sexuality on others


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What happened here. I guees I could start a thread in spanish or something. Get a grip on yourselves and speak ENGLISH.......Otherwise I will get out a little doll and start pushing little pins in it.


Si senor.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> What's that Unit, you been saving a picture of your boyfriend.
> It's ok ... you can come out of the closet... But don't try to shift your sexuality on others


Nah man, don't you remember back in 1890 when you where 60, and you just came out, that was your boyfriend. But that's ok, you had so many already, no way your gonna remember them all.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Nah man, don't you remember back in 1890 when you where 60, and you just came out, that was your boyfriend. But that's ok, you had so many already, no way your gonna remember them all.


 How old did you say you are Unit?


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> How old did you say you are Unit?


Old, but nobody is your age(anymore)


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

UNIT.....you are such a dick it's hillarious.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

You give the Netherlands a bad rep


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> UNIT.....you have such a dick it's hillarious.


Thanx man, I don't know, man, I think just good genetics is all it takes.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)




----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

>


----------



## Jenny (Jul 10, 2005)

Woah... just when I thought this thread couldn't get more out of line  You guys are using a crappy swedish translator, you don't make any sense


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

I would ask you to translate it all for me Jenny, but I'm sure I would not want to know the true meaning


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Unit has just confirmed to me that he is 5 years old.   
 I'm out of this thread....  It sucks


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit has just confirmed to me that he is 5 years old.
> I'm out of this thread....  It sucks


Ah com on man, after 5 pages of people yelling, you can crack it up a little bit.




Take it easy man, just chill.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Now you had your fun here, but like I said before I was waiting for jenny to react.




          

If you could have handled just reading what she said in the first place, then you wouldn't have waited like a stupid monkey for her to come break it down for you again.

Like I said before though... give a monkey a few rocks to keep the water off him and teach him English and he thinks he something special.

          

We're all impressed, I'm sure. I always like it when some little man pleaser says something stupid, then tries to play it off like he's your friend. Thus does the internet even make idiots like yourself able to try and backtrack off of stupid statements that they made. You're pathetic dude 

Tell you what, why dont I send you a few bucks so you can pay someone in the red light district in Amsterdam to act like they care for you for an hour. Would that make you feel all better?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

>



btw Randy... that pick is so funny, and yet sooo wrong


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Tell you what, why dont I send you a few bucks so you can pay someone in the red light district in Amsterdam to act like they care for you for an hour. Would that make you feel all better?


I don't know man, did it for you?


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Woah... just when I thought this thread couldn't get more out of line  You guys are using a crappy swedish translator, you don't make any sense


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I don't know man, did it for you?



Speaking of mothers, yours said hi last time I visited there  Sorry it took so long getting back to you.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> I would ask you to translate it all for me Jenny, but I'm sure I would not want to know the true meaning


I wrote nothing bad.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wrote nothing bad.



Suuure Mino, but what do you consider bad?


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> btw Randy... that pick is so funny, and yet sooo wrong


  I hear ya Eggs, but it seemed like it really fit in well here 
  I'm not here to make fun of mentally challenged people,  just the "Unit!"


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

I wrote that Eggs loves Jenny, I hope that's what the online translator wrote.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I wrote that Eggs loves Jenny, I hope that's what the online translator wrote.



It was Mino! Than it went on to say something about monkey sex or something, and I'm not sure where that comes in... but I appreciate the first part.

Just playing, it was good


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> If you could have handled just reading what she said in the first place, then you wouldn't have waited like a stupid monkey for her to come break it down for you again.
> 
> Like I said before though... give a monkey a few rocks to keep the water off him and teach him English and he thinks he something special.
> 
> ...


Ok. no its cool you want to continue, well let me start of by saying, that the one that looked the most stupid here is you! after everybody said that you should not use words like that here, but because you can't read, you didn't't see that, and wrote some stupid shit, while cursing all the way.      
And is this: Like I said before though... give a monkey a few rocks to keep the water off him and teach him English and he thinks he something special. your slogan or something?
you've said it now a lot of time's, man you look like you ain't getting any.  
So paying me? haha better take care of yourself man.
Sad m*therf*cker, get a life, this was not your discussion any way, but you had to open your big C*CK swallowing mouth, and meddle.
And now you started again?! Stupid B*TCH! BIG MISTAKE.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Speaking of mothers, yours said hi last time I visited there  Sorry it took so long getting back to you.


Just said hi? and you paid for it, man you realy are a loser, DAMN!


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs...

 Just let this dickhead talk to himself...  
 He's not worth a reply.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Eggs...
> 
> Just let this dickhead talk to himself...
> He's not worth a reply.


Hey listen dude, wheter you like me or not, I was not talking crap, you can see he came back for more, so don't talk shit to me man, be real to yourself!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> It was Mino! Than it went on to say something about monkey sex or something, and I'm not sure where that comes in... but I appreciate the first part.
> 
> Just playing, it was good


Damn you had me there with that monkey sex....I think i'll lay off the translator.


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Unit,

 I never had anthing against you till I heard the way you spoke to Jenny and the type of language you used. To me somebody that talks like that to a person is a loser. You built the reputation, nobody else. Naturally Eggs is pissed at you, its his girlfriend that you insulted.

 Now if you were a man about it you would admit you were way out of line and a dickhead and apologize to both Jenny and Eggs.  If you did that than maybe Eggs could try to forget this happened.

  I'm done with this whole thing...I said enough already.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Just said hi? and you paid for it, man you realy are a loser, DAMN!



I know, and that $.50 was the worst deal I've ever gotten 

But now that I know what kind of inferior genes spring from that, I'm not all too surprised.

Tell her that I want the nickel she owes me.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Eggs...
> 
> Just let this dickhead talk to himself...
> He's not worth a reply.



I know, I feel like I owe him a couple more posts of crap though. Ah well, perhaps I'll just let it go with that.

Dont worry, I'm not actually worked up about it.. I'm just using it as a good excuse to be a dick 

Man, the weather is nice over here today, whats it like for you?


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit,
> 
> I never had anthing against you till I heard the way you spoke to Jenny and the type of language you used. To me somebody that talks like that to a person is a loser. You built the reputation, nobody else. Naturally Eggs is pissed at you, its his girlfriend that you insulted.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it Randy... its not a big deal. When Jenny heard about it she just laughed, and I'm just being my usual dick headed self  Nobody over here is really offended


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit,
> 
> I never had anthing against you till I heard the way you spoke to Jenny and the type of language you used.   To me somebody that talks like that to a person is a loser.   You built the reputation, nobody else.    Naturally Eggs is pissed at you, its his girlfriend that you insulted.
> 
> I'm done with this whole thing...I said enough already.


Ok I can respect that, but don't you think it's somewhat insulting to JENNY, that every time someone starts a discussion with her,(witch sometime's brings name calling with)he steps in, that's just lame. she showed that she could easily handle the situ. and when everything is over, he starts again!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> I know, and that $.50 was the worst deal I've ever gotten
> 
> But now that I know what kind of inferior genes spring from that, I'm not all too surprised.
> 
> Tell her that I want the nickel she owes me.


I can't unless I jump after her trough the window.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ok I can respect that, but don't you think it's somewhat insulting to JENNY, that every time someone starts a discussion with her,(witch sometime's brings name calling with)he steps in, that's just lame. she showed that she could easily handle the situ. and when everything is over, he starts again!



Oh, I wasnt protecting Jenny. I was just going off on you cause Im a dick 

Jenny can handle herself 

As to me stepping in when everybody starts a conversation with her... I'm not sure where you are seeing that. The only thread I've posted in where Jenny has posted is this one that I know of. Unless you know of some other ones. I think I'm done being an ass though, the day is too nice and its hard to maintain. Perhaps a nap is in order instead. Hrmm, or the 5 O'Clock showing of War of the Worlds. Hrmm


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> I can't unless I jump after her trough the window.



Normally I'd be a dick here, but I'll let this one slide.

Stay away from the windows


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Oh, I wasnt protecting Jenny. I was just going off on you cause Im a dick
> 
> Jenny can handle herself
> 
> As to me stepping in when everybody starts a conversation with her... I'm not sure where you are seeing that. The only thread I've posted in where Jenny has posted is this one that I know of. Unless you know of some other ones. I think I'm done being an ass though, the day is too nice and its hard to maintain. Perhaps a nap is in order instead. Hrmm, or the 5 O'Clock showing of War of the Worlds. Hrmm


Damn man that's all you had to say man, chill over there man!


----------



## Eggs (Jul 10, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Damn man that's all you had to say man, chill over there man!



Thats no fun 

You'll see on the site, that people will come on and step out of line a bit... and it'll be like a riot with people talking smack for a little while, but nobody actually cares 

Well, I might have gone overboard a tad with myCat. Ah well, he'll get over it quick


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Ahhhhh peace at last


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jul 10, 2005)

Yes and it's Sunday and *BEER TIME........ *



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh peace at last


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 10, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Yes and it's Sunday and *BEER TIME........ *








When you grow up you get to drink:BEER!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Unit,

 Please!  If you're going to represent Heineken....Do it the right way.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit,
> 
> Please!  If you're going to represent Heineken....Do it the right way.


You are the man.


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit,
> 
> Please! If you're going to represent Heineken....Do it the right way.


That is awesome but won't that shake up the suds?


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> That is awesome but won't that shake up the suds?


Naw,  she gives just the right amount of head


----------



## Witmaster (Jul 10, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Naw, she gives just the right amount of head


Cha CHING!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit,
> 
> Please!  If you're going to represent Heineken....Do it the right way.


Damn man, I didn't know she could do that.that's some freaky skills, makes you wonder, if she can do this with her babylons what's going on down-under.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 11, 2005)

honestly i'm so used to everyone joking around on the forum n the playful teasing i thought it was meant as a joke at first when unit called jenny a bitch. never dawned on me someone would be offended by noting a post amount, of course it's low he just got here. anyway glad the air's been cleared.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> honestly i'm so used to everyone joking around on the forum n the playful teasing i thought it was meant as a joke at first when unit called jenny a bitch. never dawned on me someone would be offended by noting a post amount, of course it's low he just got here. anyway glad the air's been cleared.


My point exactly. Thanx bro, I don't understand people like P.T. ,eggs, min0.
So many people have said the last couple of days that it should not matter how many posts you've got, Even some Moderators like Dale have said this to some of them. They don't understand it's discrimination, It's like some people do here, talking about young people in a very discriminating way. thats not the way to treat people, P.T. just because you make fun of your age does not mean you can exualy call people names regarding to there age, Now I know I called Some People some shit, but that is meant for them as being female, male , young , old, ugly, pretty, dog, cat , monkey, I just don't give a fuck about this. Just treat everybody the same, regardless of there sex, age, religion or race. Is that so hard? Someone with 6 posts could be you, P.T. 
Someone with 100 posts could be you Foremanrules. and then even though you are good and make good posts, if you say the same things others with more posts say you get shot down for that, think about it man, thats not right! Now understand, we are all learning, always, there's no end there, everybody has got somebody with more posts, muscle, knowledge, money and contacts then you. so don't go there because by accepting them as worth more, you down yourself, because now you, Yeah You P.T.allow them  to shit on you to, don't let that happen! stand up for yourself man.


----------



## Eggs (Jul 11, 2005)

Actually, by your responses you'd definitely acted offended.

Plus, what RG likes to be called or what not shouldn't come into play, she's kinda freaky


----------



## Eggs (Jul 11, 2005)

As to discrimination... tell me, if you were going in for brain surgery, and they told you "Okay, your doctor is going to be Doc Bob here, he's never done a surgery before, but he's going to rip your shit right on up, have fun!"

Would you be like SWEET! Or would you say, Umm can I have a new Doctor? If so, you'd be discriminating. We all have to discriminate in some form or another. Tell me this, if some kid came up to you and told you how the world worked, would you be more apt to listening to him or to a Steven Hawking, a world class physicist? Hopefully Hawking.

Its all about respect. Now everyone go play some GTA!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> As to discrimination... tell me, if you were going in for brain surgery, and they told you "Okay, your doctor is going to be Doc Bob here, he's never done a surgery before, but he's going to rip your shit right on up, have fun!"
> 
> Would you be like SWEET! Or would you say, Umm can I have a new Doctor? If so, you'd be discriminating. We all have to discriminate in some form or another. Tell me this, if some kid came up to you and told you how the world worked, would you be more apt to listening to him or to a Steven Hawking, a world class physicist? Hopefully Hawking.
> 
> Its all about respect. Now everyone go play some GTA!


Now this just go's to show how you are missing the point!
This is the OPEN CHAT AREA OF THE SITE, if I say something in training or som. yes then I would understand you not excepting it right away, but this is for saying what YOU want to say, like it or love it man, I can say what I want, you ain't no MODERATOR either so, If they got something to say, i'll listen.
On brain surgery, Man are you just Crazy or something, you think this OPEN CHAT is the same as brain surgery? then maybe you should have some.
And if a kid came up to me and told me how the world worked, I'd thank him.
And then I would know something you don't and never will know, because you just see a kid. remember that everybody was that small once, even all the great thinkers that lived on this planet, and he could be the next one.


----------



## irontime (Jul 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> but this is for saying what YOU want to say, like it or love it man, I can say what I want, you ain't no MODERATOR either so, If they got something to say, i'll listen.


Glad you feel that way, now where should I start?  
Okay, I feel you're one cum cell you're mom should've swallowed  
Damn, I'm glad I have permission to say what I want, I feel so much better.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

irontime said:
			
		

> Glad you feel that way, now where should I start?
> Okay, I feel you're one cum cell you're mom should've swallowed
> Damn, I'm glad I have permission to say what I want, I feel so much better.


Who the hell are you? now if anybody believes wat they have been saying all along they should now speak up and  talk about not calling people shit for no reason, I don't now Irishtime and I did not speak to her before.
So this is without reason, now if no moderators respond to this, Then I will be forced to talk back myself but that wont be very nice, P.T. this is your chance!


----------



## Jenny (Jul 11, 2005)

Okay Unit, that's it, I'm getting sick of your sorry ass. I'm going to start a movement to get you banned


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Okay Unit, that's it, I'm getting sick of your sorry ass. I'm going to start a movement to get you banned


what did I do? Jenny.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> honestly i'm so used to everyone joking around on the forum n the playful teasing i thought it was meant as a joke at first when unit called jenny a bitch. never dawned on me someone would be offended by noting a post amount, of course it's low he just got here. anyway glad the air's been cleared.


 Rock,  you had to bring this up again


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Okay Unit, that's it, I'm getting sick of your sorry ass. I'm going to start a movement to get you banned


 I'm starting a movement right now... be right back.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> I'm offended because I consider her a friend here and I don't appreciate someone treating her like crap here for no reason. You completely took what she said the wrong way.
> 
> And Bob is better than Ronnie in a million ways.



you need to shut the fuck up BITCH, ronnie is the KING     


AND YES I CAN CALL YOU A MOTHERFUCKING BITCH BECAUSE YOU HAVE OFFENDED ME!!!!!!!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

shiznit2169 said:
			
		

> you all need to go outside. Fighting like little school girls over a couple cuss words and "i'm gonna get more posts than you" is so the 90's. Grow up all of you, grown adults should know better.




WHAT'S WRONG WITH THE 90'S, YOU ASSHOLE


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>



now thats a HOT BITCH


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Great post, we all need to be positive, and serous all the time, this is a forum to help each other and we should only talk about bodybuilding topics and positive things.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Jenny wasn't being a bitch.
> 
> and I suppose you think *THIS* is a responsible and positive response?



NOW you understand


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Yeah, and we all need to post about Arnold at least once a day!
> 
> Umm, and sometimes about Ronnie too, even though he is pregnant now




  do not fuck with MR.O


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

>


I hope they don't look up your IP address and boot you....that fake ID wont help.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> btw myCat, when you have actual people that care about you, and not just your ugly cat and dog... then you come on back here and talk with us some more.
> 
> In the mean time, tell your whore mother I said hello


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Okay Unit, that's it, I'm getting sick of your sorry ass. I'm going to start a movement to get you banned



you is ugly     BITCH


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Jenny.  I'll be your Personal Bodyguard if you want one Darling.




i don't think she want's some old gay cock sucking homeless guy to be her bodyguard


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Groot


hollanders zijn niet cool


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> You speak swedish too?  Man, there goes my secret language



stupid whore


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> What happened here. I guees I could start a thread in spanish or something. Get a grip on yourselves and speak ENGLISH.......Otherwise I will get out a little doll and start pushing little pins in it.




you would first have to get it out of your ass


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Now this just go's to show how you are missing the point!
> This is the OPEN CHAT AREA OF THE SITE, if I say something in training or som. yes then I would understand you not excepting it right away, but this is for saying what YOU want to say, like it or love it man, I can say what I want, you ain't no MODERATOR either so, If they got something to say, i'll listen.
> On brain surgery, Man are you just Crazy or something, you think this OPEN CHAT is the same as brain surgery? then maybe you should have some.
> And if a kid came up to me and told me how the world worked, I'd thank him.
> And then I would know something you don't and never will know, because you just see a kid. remember that everybody was that small once, even all the great thinkers that lived on this planet, and he could be the next one.


 This is where you are missing the point.  Just because you are posting in "OPEN CHAT"  doesn't mean it is open to insult others and open to calling people names.  "OPEN CHAT" means an area to post subjects that are not already defined under the main body building page.

 We are trying to forgive you Unit and give you a new beginning here  , but you keep burying yourself with these poor justifications.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> UNIT.....you are such a dick it's hillarious.



you're mother to


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> you need to shut the fuck up BITCH, ronnie is the KING
> 
> 
> AND YES I CAN CALL YOU A MOTHERFUCKING BITCH BECAUSE YOU HAVE OFFENDED ME!!!!!!!


Yeah man, you my negro man, Ronnie is the KING man. better reconise!!!!
KEEP IT UP MAN.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is where you are missing the point.  Just because you are posting in "OPEN CHAT"  doesn't mean it is open to insult others and open to calling people names.  "OPEN CHAT" means an area to post subjects that are not already defined under the main body building page.
> 
> We are trying to forgive you Unit and give you a new beginning here  , but you keep burying yourself with these poor justifications.


Lets bet on how fast these 2......or one  get booted. I say in the next 45 min.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

The only exception to this rule  is if you are an "Elite Member!" If you are an Elite Member than you have special priviledges that entitle you to give other non Elite Members Shit whenever you like.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Lets bet on how fast these 2......or one  get booted. I say in the next 45 min.





			
				THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Yeah man, you my negro man, Ronnie is the KING man. better reconise!!!!
> KEEP IT UP MAN.


 Yeah, I was trying to forgive the Unit, but now after his using ratial discriminatory comments, I don't feel he deserves forgiving. That's not cool whether he means to be joking or not.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is where you are missing the point.  Just because you are posting in "OPEN CHAT"  doesn't mean it is open to insult others and open to calling people names.  "OPEN CHAT" means an area to post subjects that are not already defined under the main body building page.
> 
> We are trying to forgive you Unit and give you a new beginning here  , but you keep burying yourself with these poor justifications.


MAN, LISTEN TO HANK-VISSER, HE THE NEXT BIG THING HERE!!!!!!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Eggs said:
			
		

> Don't worry about it Randy... its not a big deal. When Jenny heard about it she just laughed, and I'm just being my usual dick headed self  Nobody over here is really offended



you should be, cause i ain't joking. and don't cry now like you're mother did when i naild her in her ass and ripped it all open


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Now could Hank-Visser and the Unit be one in the same?      I just wonder


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Eggs...
> 
> Just let this dickhead talk to himself...
> He's not worth a reply.



just like you're mother. i aint getting back there, that bitch smells


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now could Hank-Visser and the Unit be one in the same?      I just wonder


What are you talking about man. if I want to call you som , i'll do that shit!!!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now could Hank-Visser and the Unit be one in the same?      I just wonder



the same you are stupid bitch             


does it run in the familie stupidness


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Naw,  she gives just the right amount of head



just like i saw youre dad giving to you


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> the same you are stupid bitch
> does it run in the familie stupidness


  What's hillarious is that this dumbass is calling me stupid and can't even
  spell basic words.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

@ Tough Old Man

why you don't take one more of these:






you can have it:


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> @ Tough Old Man
> 
> why you don't take one more of these:
> 
> ...


Damn, man that's funny shit, hahahahahaha!!!!!
WOEAHAHAOHWOAWHOAWEHAOEWHWOEAHAHAHHAA


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> you live in london do you, i hope you're granny died in that bus that exploded



eh man now you are really going TO far this is not funny


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hank Visser the next Mr. Olympia
> You toothpick... I think you need some of those ice cream sundaes.


MAN I've seen your pic, and with 7000 posts, you should not be talking


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> eh man now you are really going TO far this is not funny


 Why do you say I'm going to far.  You posted a picture of a fat guy representing me and trying to imply that I was fat.   Dude, I never would have pulled out your photo if you didn't try insulting me and others here.  Everyone has to start somewhere in bodybuilding, and I don't put people down for that. 
 But when you try to insult me, I don't appreciate it.

 I will remove that picture, and my comments.  In exchange I suggest you keep your insults to yourself.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Unit,

 Can you kindly delete your quote containing his picture.  
 I think he got the point of this.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Why do you say I'm going to far.  You posted a picture of a fat guy representing me and trying to imply that I was fat.   Dude, I never would have pulled out your photo if you didn't try insulting me and others here.  Everyone has to start somewhere in bodybuilding, and I don't put people down for that.
> But when you try to insult me, I don't appreciate it.
> 
> I will remove that picture, and my comments.  In exchange I suggest you keep your insults to yourself.


That fat man is your friend Though old man!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

@RANDY

i really don't whats wrong with my body:






you look like shit so don't be an idiot ore else!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> @RANDY
> 
> i really don't whats wrong with my body:
> 
> ...


Hey man, don't listen to Randy he does not know what he is talking about.
You look great man, good arm development!!!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

where is youre back ???????






you are fat !!!!!!!

slow down on the:


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> where is youre back ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Randy You do look fat man.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> That fat man is your friend Though old man!


 Well that is even worse then. Using someone from the board to try to insult others. If he is my friend, I didn't notice. But I wasn't trying to insult him either. There are all walks of life here... beginners, intermediate, advanced, those into competion, and those who are just trying to better themselves.
 There are people that are overweight, people that are skinny and all shapes and sizes. Now to pick on any one of them and try to insult them...especially when the person doing the insulting has nothing to show for, well this is uncalled for and not right. This is why I dropped his picture in to show him how it feels. To many people try to do this, and its not right.

 As for me and my 7000 posts...what does that have to do with anything. I'm actually very proud of my progress. You can call me fat, doesn't bother me... I know myself how much I have improved. Coming from someone with like 14 inch arms to 18 and someone that could not even bench 150 lbs 10 times; to someone that can now bench 300lbs for 5 reps and curl 150-175lbs has had vast improvement. It's not that hard to cut, but much harder to put on the muscle. And knowing you did it all naturally, well that is something to be proud of.  

 You tell us that you don't have your own pictures posted cause you don't know how. But yet you have no problem posting insulting photos throughout the threads...   Now that really makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Unit, 

    You are a real dickhead.. I'm through even wasting my time talking to you.
   And now I know the 2 of you are the same person.  You both share the same intellect.

  As for me being fat...yeah I'm a real beach ball


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

youre dog is stupid


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy said:
			
		

> Unit,
> 
> You are a real dickhead.. I'm through even wasting my time talking to you.
> And now I know the 2 of you are the same person.  You both share the same intellect.
> ...


I've wondered how you are thinking this but look at the online status, we are both online so explane that.
and i've checked this, we made a post on the exact same time.
So get a life.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> where is youre back ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i must say randy those fries do look nice!


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Jul 11, 2005)

it's all good


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> where is youre back ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that coce should be fanta.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> where is youre back ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And is that supersized or not?


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Jul 11, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> where is youre back ???????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the burger is nice!


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

Randy forget about these guys.


----------



## Randy (Jul 11, 2005)

Thanks MinO, but these morons don't insult me in the least.
 I can play their insulting games if wanted to, but I think they have both just insulted themselves by acting like the idiots they are.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 11, 2005)

Good, I'm glad your not offended.


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## ZECH (Jul 11, 2005)

Listen, we are here to help people, not insult them. Unless you are Mr. O, keep your mouth shut. Enough of the insults. If you don't agree, find another board.


----------

